# DIY or Part Livery around Liverpool (Formby, Crosby, Ormskirk?)



## holliej (5 April 2018)

HI! 

I'm looking for DIY, assisted or Part Livery around Liverpool. Preferrably around Ormskirk, Magull, Lydiate, Crosby, Formby, Bickerstaffe areas. 

I am moving to the area so need to find somewhere for my 15.2 mare. 

I need stable and turnout, in pairs or small groups. Well kept fields a must.
I don't need a school but somewhere for nice little hacks would be lovely.

Any recommendations would be very appreciated as I know nothing about yards in the area!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 April 2018)

I&#8217;m not based up in that part of Liverpool any more but I grew up riding at Longacres in Lydiate which turned into a livery yard a few years ago. Might be worth investigating?


----------



## WombatStew (15 April 2018)

Friend is on a lovely yard in Lydiate and I saw she'd shared the YOs post about there being two stables free for full, DIY or part. Will hunt out the ad and pm you


----------



## Jemtaffy (20 June 2018)

Me too ! I want info on Stables ! Im in Crosby now though ... I want to go to a different yard


----------



## Jemtaffy (20 June 2018)

Oh and for the lady whos posted this ...
Warren farm formby ... around £50 a week including hay & stable field etc 
Rose stud - £150 a month I think excluding hay etc 
Rimmers formby - unsure on prices these days


----------



## Jemtaffy (20 June 2018)

Please send me too ! X


----------

